# Sorry



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry I havent been around as much recently. I have been really busy at work and at home recently, and I really hate not being here more.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I didnt notice ha ha , jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I noticed it Aaron....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I noticed. But it's ok. We will forgive you ..... this time.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you're new, you should introduce yourself in the "Welcome Forum", Aaron. There are others from TX in here who'd like to meet you, I'm sure.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I don't know if we should let you back ...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

The boss is back ...........


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

It's cool mate, we all understand.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

thats to funny
if i didnt work 6 an 7 days a week 
i would get to play on here as much
as i do 
welcom back


----------

